# Best way to cut mosaic tiles for backsplash



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

here's what i did when my bride, nagzilla, wanted to replace our perfectly good c-tops w/granite,,, the elevation of the granite was higher & the c-top guys said they'd have to remove a row of tile,,, i snapp'd a line instead & used a tile blade on my 4" grinder,,, since then someone on this list post'd that there are now diamond blades for a dremel,,, no reason that won't work + you get to own a NEW TOOL :thumbup: having someone hold your wet/dry vac suck-up nozzle in the dust stream will be a GREAT help when it comes to cleaning up tho i'd expect you could to the sawing outside,,, good luck ! ! !


----------



## pdp76 (Mar 14, 2011)

itsreallyconc said:


> here's what i did when my bride, nagzilla, wanted to replace our perfectly good c-tops w/granite,,, the elevation of the granite was higher & the c-top guys said they'd have to remove a row of tile,,, i snapp'd a line instead & used a tile blade on my 4" grinder,,, since then someone on this list post'd that there are now diamond blades for a dremel,,, no reason that won't work + you get to own a NEW TOOL :thumbup: having someone hold your wet/dry vac suck-up nozzle in the dust stream will be a GREAT help when it comes to cleaning up tho i'd expect you could to the sawing outside,,, good luck ! ! !


That was me in the other thread to which someone recommended a diamond blade for a dremel to notch out a bit of my quartz countertop. If that is the best blade/bit on the dremel to also cut natural stone mosaic tiles, then I'll be happy to reuse it. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't some other bit out there, or even some other method, that would be easier and have less chance of breaking or cracking the individual small tiles in the mosaic.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202061...rd=Tile+saw&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=202061498


----------



## pdp76 (Mar 14, 2011)

joecaption said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202061...rd=Tile+saw&storeId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=202061498


Would that work for my case where the individual tiles on a 12"x12" sheet are 1" x 2"?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

i'd grout the stuff to the wall & cut it in place but joe's probably a better tile guy than i :laughing: still can't get my head past the danger of using a blade while cutting a backer mat, tho


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a wooden concrete flaot I had laying around and added a narrow strip of 1/4 plywood on the bottom side on the end.
It holds it down tight to the table and keeps your hands away from the blade.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...E5E95DC78CE3481FB917F014221FC&selectedIndex=1


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/203265...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=203265734#.UW18VD7cRok


----------

